

Ask HN: How to optimize press coverage? - thewordpainter

tentatively set to be profiled in Mashable's 'Spark of Genius' feature tomorrow for http://GoRankem.com<p>putting together a checklist for the team:
-tweet, fb share, google +1 &#38; stumbleupon from the article
-include a mention in gmail status
-mention in google+ circles
-pass along to reddit<p>what are some other ways to keep the momentum from a writeup spreading as far as possible? thanks in advance!<p>-adam
======
noahc
The main thing to do after this is leverage this and get written up again and
again.

You can google search for "How to contact a journalist/blogger." Basically,
you want to appear everywhere within two months of the first major news story.

~~~
thewordpainter
yeah, was already planning to pass along the mashable story to other industry
specific writers and ask 'em "did you catch our mashable writeup?" and
hopefully it could snowball from there.

i know when lifehacker picked us up out of the blue a year ago, a number of
random smaller stories resulted from the domino effect.

i'm mainly concerned with how we can make sure the story is just spread across
as many channels as possible as it's still fresh.

any message boards or communities that would help spread? (obv HN could be a
great source...)

~~~
noahc
Look into Micro Opportunities
b[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/10/startup-micro-
op...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/10/startup-micro-
opportunities.html)

To keep something going you have to make it news again. In some ways this is
easier, because it already was news and this is more of an update. In some
ways its a lot harder because it is time sensitive.

